# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Borana Toska, shqiptarja e diplomuar në Harvard punësohet në "GOOGLE"

## Davius

_Në ceremoninë e vajzës Borana Toska_

*Emocionet që përjetova në Harvard*

Borana Toska, një vajzë nga Tirana, diplomohet me vlerësimin shkëlqyeshëm në Unversitetin më të mirë në botë, Harvard. Këto ditë u zhvillua dhe ceremonia e dorëzimit të diplomave në Kembrixh, të shtetit Masaçusets, të SHBA-së, ku e pranishme ka qenë dhe e ëma e Boranës, zonja Behare Toska. Ajo boton në një shkrim në "Tirana Observer" të gjitha emocionet që ka përjetuar gjatë asaj ceremonie madhështore. Stafi i gazetës "Tirana Observer" ndan gëzimin me Boranën dhe familjen e saj, edhe për arsyen se Borana ka qenë dhe është një nga bashkëpunëtoret e gazetës. Më poshtë po botojmë shkrimin e zonjës Behare Toska.

Si nëna e Boranës u ftova nga Universiteti i Harvardit për të marrë pjesë në ceremoninë e diplomimit të vajzës sime, Boranës. Këtë ditë e prita me shumë emocione dhe gëzim që nuk mund ta përshkruaj me fjalë. Historia e Boranës për të arritur deri këtu është 6-vjeçare. 

Ajo u largua nga ambienti i saj familjar në moshën 16-vjeçare, për të vazhduar studimet në kolegjin e botës së bashkuar në Norvegji, pasi fitoi konkursin që u zhvillua në Tiranë midis 53 nxënësve gjimnazistë të shkëlqyer nga e gjithë Shqipëria. Borana është vajza jonë e vetme, e lindur pas 20 viteve martesë. Ikjen e saj ne e përjetuam me shumë dhimbje, por ne arritëm ta mposhtim atë, duke menduar se kjo gjë do të ishte për të mirën e saj. Gëzimi ynë ishte i madh kur ajo mbaroi me rezultate të shkëlqyera kolegjin dhe fitoi të drejtën për të studiuar me bursë të plotë në 6 universitetet më të mira në SHBA. Midis tyre ishte Universiteti i Harvardit dhe Princetonit. Princetoni këmbëngulte me telefonata personale, por Boranës i tha zemra se duhet të shkonte në Harvard. Dhe zemra e saj nuk u gabua. Koha tregoi se Harvardi për të u bë një ëndërr, një çudi për katër vjet. Këtu ajo gjeti elitën e studentëve amerikanë dhe nga e gjithë bota me të cilët u ballafaqua në fushën e mësimeve për 4 vjet. Aty ajo u aktivizua jo vetëm në anën akademike, por edhe në anën shoqërore, ku drejtonte një organizatë studentore konsulence që ndihmonte biznese të vogla dhe organizata të tjera në kampus. Ishte hera e parë që unë shkoja në SHBA. Si mësuese e Historisë, unë kam folur shumë për SHBA-në, për gjithë rrugën e zhvillimit të saj si nga ana politike dhe ajo ekonomike. Tani kisha rastin që ta shikoja me sy këtë realitet të këtij vendi të madh që është quajtur "Toka e premtuar". Udhëtimi me avion ishte i gjatë, i lodhshëm, por mua më gëzonte fakti që do të merrja pjesë në një ceremoni madhështore dhe që e ëndërronin shumë që ta shikonin. Kushdo që më pyeste se pse po shkoj anë Amerikë më bënte një urim të përzemërt. Edhe polici i aeroportit të Bostonit që kontrollonte vizat e hyrjes me plot mirësjellje më tha: Urime për diplomën e vajzës. Nga takimet që pata me njerëz të ndryshëm amerikanë dhe të kombësive të tjera kuptova akoma më shumë se Universiteti i Harvardit për ta ishte simbol i shkencës, diturisë dhe i traditës 370-vjeçare. 

Unë u bëra tamam si studente sepse jetova bashkë me vajzën në shtëpinë e kampusit, buzë lumit Charles, Dunster House. Personeli i shtëpisë më priti me shumë përzemërsi, kurse shokët dhe shoqet e vajzës vinin e më përqafonin e me uronin mirëseardhjen. Gjatë ditëve që qëndrova pata mundësinë të njihem më nga afër me ambientet mësimore shkencore ku vajza jonë studioi për katër vite. Ishte diçka hijerëndë, antike dhe historia e këtij universiteti, i klasifikuar më i miri në botë, ndihej në çdo hap. Ai është një qytet i madh në zemër të Bostonit. Çdo gjë e sistemuar dhe e mbajtur me kujdes. Në auditorët e tij kanë studiuar personalitetet më të shquara të Amerikës dhe të botës: Shtatë presidentë të SHBA-së, 50 fitues të çmimit "Nobel" dhe 43 profesorë të Harvardit aktualisht konkurrojnë për çmimin "Nobel", këtu janë laureuar dy shqiptarët e mëdhenj, Fan Noli dhe Faik Konica. Në korpusin qendror të universitetit ishte monumenti prej bronzi i Xhon Harvardit, i cili në vitin 1636 themeloi për herë të parë në Amerikë këtë monument të shkencës dhe dijes. Ishte interesant se të gjithë njerëzit që shkonin për ta vizituar Harvardin duhej patjetër të preknin dhe të ledhatonin këpucën e këmbës së majtë të Harvardit duke e zverdhur atë. Kjo quhej shenjë bekimi dhe fati... Duke vizituar dhe shëtitur mjediset, parqet madhështore të tij, unë sillja në mend librat, filmat që kanë folur shumë për Harvardin. Këtë ëndërr unë e pashë me sytë e mi. 

Pika më kulminante dhe më mbresëlënësja qe data 6 qershor dhe 7 qershori. Në 7 qershor drejt sheshit historik të Harvardit vërshuan nga 16 shtëpitë e kapmusit (konviktet) 100 studentë për çdo godinë, pra gjithsej 1600 studentë. Të rreshtuar për dy, të veshur me uniformën karakteristike të asaj dite, me flamurin e çdo shtëpie dhe nën tingujt e himnit të shkollës studentët ecën drejt Harvard Yardit ku do të bëhej ceremonia. Rreth 20 mijë veta qenë ulur në formë amfiteatri gjigant për të ndjekur ceremonitë. Ata ishin prindër, të afërmit e studentëve dhe të ftuarit. Këtu dëgjoje të gjitha gjuhët e botës. Hyrja e studentëve të rreshtuar për dy në kopsht u prit me duartrokitje të të gjithë të pranishmëve. Për çudi dhe natyra atë ditë fali vetëm diell, dukuri e rrallë kjo për Bostonin, sepse pesë vitet e fundit në këtë datë ka rënë vetëm shi. Një moment tjetër shumë i veçantë ishte kur para studentëve të hapur në të dy anët e rrugës filloi parakalimi i trupës së profesoratit të Harvardit të veshur në mënyrë tradicionale me pelerinë të kuqe dhe kapele tradicionale mesjetare që të jepnin përshtypjen e një kortezhi mbretëror. 

Ata duartrokiteshin nga studentët. Ishte shumë emocionuese për mua kur papritur një profesor u shkëput nga kortezhi drejt Boranës. E përqafoi me shumë dashuri duke e uruar me fjalët: Urime, ti do të mbetesh një studente e paharruar për mua. Ky veprim i profesorit shtoi më shumë emocionet tek Borana, e cila u përlot nga kjo gjë. Nga tribuna e ceremonisë folën studentë, profesorë. Në fjalën e tyre kishte emocione, mbresa, lavdërime, humor, por dhe kritika që krijuan një atmosferë të bukur festive. Fjalët e një profesori qenë shumë prekëse: Ju po largoheni por po merrni me vete një pjesë të mendjes dhe zemrës sonë. Ne do ta ndjejmë shumë mungesën tuaj. Sukseset tuaja në jetë do të jenë edhe një pjesë e sukseseve tona.

Këtu morën pjesë dhe për shëndetën dhe ish-presidenti amerikan Bill Klinton, themeluesi i Microsoft-it, Bill Gates, si ish-studentë i Harvardit. Studentët të ulur në një kuadrat të përbashkët të këtij amfiteatri natyror ishin në kulmin e gëzimit të tyre. Gëzimi tyre shprehej me thirrje. Ovacione dhe hedhje të kapeleve. Ata aty përfaqësonin të gjithë kontinentet e botës. Ata uronin nga zemra njëri-tjetrin, përqafoheshin, dilnin fotografi se nuk dihej se kur mund të takoheshin përsëri. Momenti më i veçantë, më prekës dhe shumë i pritur ishte ceremonia e dorëzimit të diplomave. Për Boranën ky ishte kurorëzimi i një pune 4-vjeçare plot përkushtim, lodhje netëve pa gjumë. Në këto çaste më erdhën në mendje dhe u përmallova nga fjalët që Bora më pati thënë kur qe 12 vjeçe: Ju mos u bëni merak. Ju nuk keni mundësi të më ndihmoni. Jetën do ta çaj vetë. Dhe kjo profeci e saj fëminore në moshën 22-vjeçare u bë realitet. Ajo mori diplomën me vlerësimin "Cum Laude" (Shkëlqyeshëm). Ajo bën pjesë në pesë për qind të studentëve më të shkëlqyer që u diplomuan në këtë vit akademik. 

Historia vazhdon, tashmë në San Francisko të Kalifornisë, ku Borana do të punojë në kompaninë me performancën më të mirë në Amerikë, e vlerësuar nga revista e famshme "Forbes" si kompania më e mirë për vitin 2007: GOOGLE. Tashmë ajo i është futur rrugës së teknologjisë si menaxhere marketingu në këtë kompani të njohur në të gjithë botën. Rruga e jetës për të sapo ka filluar. Ende vazhdoj të jetoj me këto emocione. Kjo ngjarje do të mbetet e paharruar për familjen tonë. Gjithnjë bie në meditime: Tashmë e kam kuptuar se përse Zoti u vonua kaq shumë për të na falur vajzën tonë. Siç duket ai u tregua bujar, ai na dha një dhuratë të çmuar duke plotësuar të gjithë ëndrrat tona. 

*"Google", numri një në botë*

Kompania amerikane "Google", është kompania më e fuqishme në botë. Kjo kompani është krijuar nga dy 23-vjeçarë, Larry Page dhe Sergey Brin, të cilët ishin studentë në Universitetin e Stranfordit. Kompania ushtron veprimtarinë e saj në të gjitha vendet e botës dhe mund të thuash se ka pushtuar internetin. Ajo funksionon me sistemimin e të gjitha të dhënave në internet, ku mjafton vetëm për të kërkuar dhe e gjen materialin e duhur. 

*JETESHKRIMI*

Emri: Borana
Mbiemri: Toska
Ditëlindja: 3 mars 1985
Vendlindja: Tiranë
Prindërit: Behare Toska, mësuese e Historisë në "Qemal Stafa".
Dashamir Toska: Pedagog në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve, gjuhë të huaj
1999: Shkolla 8-vjeçare "Hasan Vogli", Tiranë, me të gjitha 10.
1999-2001: Gjimnazi "Qemal Stafa", më të gjitha 10
2001-2003: Nis studimet në Norvegji, Fërde, kolegj ndërkombëtar 
2003-2007: Diplomohet në Harvard
2007: Nis punën në kompaninë "Google" në San Francisco
Gjuhët: Shqip, anglisht, norvegjisht, spanjisht, italisht, gjermanisht.
Vlerësimi në Hardvard: Shkëlqyeshëm

_TIRANA OBSERVER_

----------


## RaPSouL

Eshte vertet nje lajm i lezetshem per ne shqiptaret , tash dim se kemi nje shqiptare te punesuar ne google , i deshiroj suksese ne punen e saj dhe mend ne kry  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ildushja

Urime vajzes po se kuptoj pse eshte lajm ne faqe te pare, gjithsesi me mire kshu lajmesh sesa ora e Bushit apo burgimi i Paris Hilton!

Suksese!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

> ...po se kuptoj pse eshte lajm ne faqe te pare...


*TIRANA OBSERVER*, eshte gazete bulevardeske, qe zakonisht gazetat e tipit te tille merrem me keshtu lajme, prandaj ai lajm gjendet ne faqen e pare te kesaj gazete. Njerezit jane te lodhur me lajme e analiza shterpe te tipit Koco Danaj e Kastriot Myftaraj, prandaj duan te lexojne dicka me relax, dhe keto lajme per to jane te mire se ardhura!

----------


## machooo

i vit mo e modhe se mu kjo n`google direkt, najs najs ..
Suksejshen Behares.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

> *TIRANA OBSERVER*, eshte gazete bulevardeske, qe zakonisht gazetat e tipit te tille merrem me keshtu lajme, prandaj ai lajm gjendet ne faqen e pare te kesaj gazete. Njerezit jane te lodhur me lajme e analiza shterpe te tipit Koco Danaj e Kastriot Myftaraj, prandaj duan te lexojne dicka me relax, dhe keto lajme per to jane te mire se ardhura!


Ah.. flm per shpjegimin, atehere vajza e meriton faqen e pare!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

_Hallall i qofte se na a zbardhe fytyren  suksese te me tutjeshme.._

----------


## Cimo

Une di vetem nje gjuhe me pak se kjo biografia tjeter eshte e ngjashme, 
Keshtu qe do kerkoj ne google me shpesh Behare Toska :Lulja3:

----------


## skipetar

Beharja osht Nona e Boranes ||| a munet najkush me m'kallxu tash ktu cka ju kan tek Behares ||| a nashta po ju duket "ma e mire e ama se e bija" |||

i lumte Boranes e sadopak shpresoj se i perngjan Nolit e Konicse e nuk e harron Shqipnin |

----------


## MI CORAZON

I lumte !  C'kenaqesi kur lexon lajme te tilla .

----------


## DAJO

Ky eshte vetem fillimi.
Pushtimi i katedrave me te zeshme te kesaj gjallesie nga lenda e pare "SHQIPTAR"eshte nje realitet i pashmangshem tani u hap dera e mejdanit.
Qofte me fat dhe ne vazhdim kjo vajze qe pervec vehtes nderoi dhe bashkeatdhetaret!
 dhe ....nuk e di ne Gr e kane marre vesh kete lajm?Kan me e bo VORIOEPIROTE,prandaj.

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ah.. flm per shpjegimin, atehere vajza e meriton faqen e pare!


Hahahahahaha  :pa dhembe:  Pse s'e njoh une kete "gazeten bulevardeske"?

Persa i perket artikullit: i lumte por s'pata nerva te lexoj propaganda prinderore mgjth jeteshkrimin e lexova dhe e bukura ishte qe ne momentin kur shkoi jashte vendi per te studiuar,Norvegji,u zhduk shenimi"më të gjitha 10".  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## artistja

I uroj Suksese ne jete Boranes,ndihem krenare qe eshte shqiptare. :Lulja3:  
URIME :Lulja3:

----------


## bili99

.............

I lumt Boranes....Urime pozita ne Google.....shendet dhe suksese ne kariere dhe jete ne pergjithesi....

Aftesia mirenjihet ketu...me nje sukses te nje madheshtie te tille nuk mburret vetem familja por te gjithe shqiptaret.............

Me nderime per Boranen ,per prinderit e saj...dhe ardhmerine e ndritshme te shqiptarve,

bili99,

----------


## albunkers

pune te mbare.... dhe mos e harrofte Shqiperine///

----------


## dordi1

Me bohet shume qejfi! Sidomos per te Jomen, Beharen qe e kom pase edhe zyshe te "Qemali...

A Big Bravo!!!

----------


## KUSi

kesoj lloj tipash na duhen neve si puna e _Borana Toska_ ....... SUKSESE te me tutjeshme

----------


## Zemrushja

Personalisht me 'lumturojne' dhe me rritin 'krenarine' lajme te tilla. I lumte Boranes dhe suksese te metejshme..!

----------


## amaro

bravo, me sa shof patronet e google paskan vendos me falimentu firmen, nje goc qe ka maru tek qemal stafa me te gjitha notat 10,   nuk eshte shenje e mire per google!!!  dikush duhet te paralajmeroi google para se te jete vone!!!

----------


## TikTak

sa e shemtut qi qeka. sti jep zoti tgjitha. nejse ne bojm detyren e duhet me thon bravo. mu kjo medalja nuk mduket reale. im vlla ka dal me medalje ke qemoli ene kalucin se kalote hic hahahahahahaha. ishte si qofte. mezi e hypshin paralele

masanej i sekret. nuk ka ma tleht se shkolla n'usa. testin e bon me libra hap. vetem me qen *oqe mos e mur

----------

